# Fixing a electric clothes dryer.



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Our 14 year old Whirlpool dryer quit.I couldn't get it to start. Went to You Tube and figured it was one of three things. The switch inside the opening, the fuse or the motor. The light went on when I opened the door so the switch was okay. I removed the back cover and removed the switch. I ordered a replacement fuse from Amazon and 2 days later it arrived total cost $10. I put in the new fuse and tried it out and much to my surprise it worked. My wife was ready to order a new dryer for $800 from Costco. You Tube and Amazon have been a great resource for me in doing repairs.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

zinfit said:


> Our 14 year old Whirlpool dryer quit.I couldn't get it to start. Went to You Tube and figured it was one of three things. The switch inside the opening, the fuse or the motor. The light went on when I opened the door so the switch was okay. I removed the back cover and removed the switch. I ordered a replacement fuse from Amazon and 2 days later it arrived total cost $10. I put in the new fuse and tried it out and much to my surprise it worked. My wife was ready to order a new dryer for $800 from Costco. You Tube and Amazon have been a great resource for me in doing repairs.


Absolutely.
I think a lot of people were (and still are) down on Youtube as being the home of stupid videos (and there are a LOT of those), but there is real value there.
Myself I've saved myself quite a bit on these hints. Plus avoided dificult repairs that would have been too much.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> Absolutely.
> I think a lot of people were (and still are) down on Youtube as being the home of stupid videos (and there are a LOT of those), but there is real value there.
> Myself I've saved myself quite a bit on these hints. Plus avoided dificult repairs that would have been too much.


I am a big fan of You Tube for fixing and repairing things. Last winter I installed anew dishwasher courtesy YT and a few years I replaced an ignition switch on a Corolla for $15 as opposed to a $300 quote from the dealer.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

A couple years ago I did a big repair on our washing machine with some help from YT videos. Then the dryer last year. Lot's of places to get parts and so sad to see appliances piling up at landfills when they can be easily fixed. The cost just gets too high sometimes.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I too have made some simple repairs With the help of YouTube. The hardest part for me is sourcing quality parts.

1. replace fill pump on a dishwasher
2. replace recirculating pump on dishwasher
3. replace rollers in a dryer
4. replace ignitor in gas oven
5. replace ice maker in fridge
6. replace belt in a dryer

for the most part, major appliances are fairly simple devices. I’m going to try and stay away from the units full of electronic features I’ll never use when it comes to replacing them.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> I too have made some simple repairs With the help of YouTube. The hardest part for me is sourcing quality parts.
> 
> 1. replace fill pump on a dishwasher
> 2. replace recirculating pump on dishwasher
> ...


I've found amazon has the parts, but they are expensive.

The best place is the local appliance parts shop.
AMRE Supply has a few locations across the country.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

In the GTA, and I think other Canadian Cities I have had good support in terms of parts supply from Reliable Parts. 

You need the machine model number and serial number at very least to make the ability to id the right part possible, but beyond that they have had the part into my local store at most in three days after ordering.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Ponderling said:


> In the GTA, and I think other Canadian Cities I have had good support in terms of parts supply from Reliable Parts.
> 
> You need the machine model number and serial number at very least to make the ability to id the right part possible, but beyond that they have had the part into my local store at most in three days after ordering.


Yeah, Reliable is great. My 20 year old HotPoint gas dryer was squealing last year. I took it completely apart and decided I needed a new belt, 4 nylon bearing glides, and a rear bearing kit. They had all the parts and total cost $79 and I'm good for another 20 years.

I found the front glides about half way worn, the belt looked dry and ragged (and definitely the cause of the squeal), and the rear bearing was only slightly worn. I installed all the parts and also cleaned everything and soaked the porous bronze idler wheel in oil and that was it. 

ltr


----------

